# Wait... Model 3 OEM 20" wheels????



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Just saw this ebay auction for what are apparently pull-offs from a model 3.
I was reading the description and thought that the guy must be posting incorrect specs. It's a staggered set (20x8.5 and 20x10) of what appear to be the Sport wheels. But the pictures confirm that these really are a staggered set of wheels.

These are finished in the same color as the production sport wheels (not that deep black-backed silver that the alpha car wheel had), but these have to be wheels from an alpha car, right?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-NEW-2018...-SILVER-WHEELS-MICHELIN-4S-TIRES/182955108939


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> Just saw this ebay auction for what are apparently pull-offs from a model 3.
> I was reading the description and thought that the guy must be posting incorrect specs. It's a staggered set (20x8.5 and 20x10) of what appear to be the Sport wheels. But the pictures confirm that these really are a staggered set of wheels.
> 
> These are finished in the same color as the production sport wheels (not that deep black-backed silver that the alpha car wheel had), but these have to be wheels from an alpha car, right?
> ...


@Ryan , better than In-&-Out?!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The DOT codes on the tires are 2516, which means they were manufactured in June of 2016.
That would be after the Model 3 reveal (end of March).

Also, I want to make sure that @Mad Hungarian sees this thread.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

“P” version parts are leaking out ahead of the car! Looks legit.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Just saw this ebay auction for what are apparently pull-offs from a model 3.
> I was reading the description and thought that the guy must be posting incorrect specs. It's a staggered set (20x8.5 and 20x10) of what appear to be the Sport wheels. But the pictures confirm that these really are a staggered set of wheels.
> 
> These are finished in the same color as the production sport wheels (not that deep black-backed silver that the alpha car wheel had), but these have to be wheels from an alpha car, right?
> ...


I wonder who had access to sell parts off an alpha car (assuming that's where they're from).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Even though it seems weird for an OEM to offer the same style wheel in two different sizes, I guess @Dogwhistle might be right.
Unlike the 20" wheel on the alpha, this set has the valve stem out front.

Sizes & offsets:
20 x 8.5 +35mm offset
20 x 10 +45mm offset


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2016)

This is so weird and I have so many questions. How could an employee sell these without getting fired? Aren't they Tesla property? How did "Williams Tire and Wheel" get them? Are they real (they sure look it!)?

I maintain, per what I've said on the podcast, that these ARE going to get made. Why else would we have seen them on multiple release candidates?

Thanks for alerting me to this thread @Michael Russo !


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Straight from the owners manual


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Ryan said:


> This is so weird and I have so many questions. How could an employee sell these without getting fired? Aren't they Tesla property? How did "Williams Tire and Wheel" get them? Are they real (they sure look it!)?...[/USER] !


Tesla does sell their things through 3rd parties... (when they decided to stop providing CPO Roadsters, he started selling those through specialists, in Florida I'd I remember correctly...)

However, Tesla normally wouldn't allow a third party to directly quote the origins so blatantly... so that's interesting...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ryan said:


> I maintain, per what I've said on the podcast, that these ARE going to get made. Why else would we have seen them on multiple release candidates?


Where have you seen these on an RC? I thought we've only ever seen the 19's?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Where have you seen these on an RC? I thought we've only ever seen the 19's?


there was one (ohio? midwest?) photographed at night that people were speculating were 20s.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> there was one (ohio? midwest?) photographed at night that people were speculating were 20s.


Oh... that sounds vaguely familiar now. I think I was one of the one's commenting. That was way before deliveries, when there were only RCs available.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> there was one (ohio? midwest?) photographed at night that people were speculating were 20s.


Here's the post. Also, look closely at this. I'm pretty sure those are 20s, especially if you compare side-view pics with 19" Sport wheel cars.


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

Looks like the rear tire is a 275/30/20.
Unlike the seller states it's a 275/35/20.
At least now I know exactly what tires to get with the 20" wheels I'm getting.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Well now... this is rather interesting.
Although not as bizarre as you might think. My first reaction was that these are reproductions, which of course we all expected to turn up at some point (or in my case have considered making). However two things make this unlikely:

1. Tesla has patented this design, so making and selling 100% identical copies into the U.S. market is a risky proposition.
2. They have what appear to be correct OEM Tesla markings, right down to the part numbers and fonts used. Easily duplicated if you're copying, but highly unwise.

My best hunch is that they are surplus stock being liquidated through backdoor channels. Seen this before. Now WHY that's happening prior to these being seen as production parts on cars or even listed as upcoming options is anyone's guess. The only two that immediately come my mind are thst Tesla ordered a qty of them for "P" cars in advance of production and:

1. Now due to delays is not taking delivery as scheduled.
2. They cancelled the 20" staggered option in favour of a 19" staggered option as seen in the manual.

In either of which case the vendor has decided to start liquidating.
If some such scenario is true, then we should see a lot more of them turning up. If we don't, then they remain a mystery.
Glad to see my guess on the 10" rear offset was right though .


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mad Hungarian said:


> 2. They cancelled the 20" staggered option in favour of a 19" staggered option as seen in the manual.


I'm leaning towards this explanation. As you said, the fact that the manual mentions a 19" staggered option would seem to imply that a 20" wheel won't be offered.

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the same seller also has S/X sets of (no tires) 22" Turbines ($3000) and 21" Arachnid ($2200)... so for future wheel buying, probably a good seller to keep an eye on.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Ryan said:


> This is so weird and I have so many questions. How could an employee sell these without getting fired? Aren't they Tesla property? How did "Williams Tire and Wheel" get them? Are they real (they sure look it!)?
> 
> I maintain, per what I've said on the podcast, that these ARE going to get made. Why else would we have seen them on multiple release candidates?
> 
> Thanks for alerting me to this thread @Michael Russo !


Buy them Ryan, you know you want to


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

Did someone purchase these? Or was the auction pulled? I thought about it but saw this posting too late! (Early Christmas present for yourself @Ryan )? A gift from Daisy? 

Ski


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mad Hungarian said:


> Well now... this is rather interesting.
> Although not as bizarre as you might think. My first reaction was that these are reproductions, which of course we all expected to turn up at some point (or in my case have considered making). However two things make this unlikely:
> 
> 1. Tesla has patented this design, so making and selling 100% identical copies into the U.S. market is a risky proposition.
> ...


I have to imagine your 2nd thought is right. Even with subtle differences, it hardly makes sense to make essentially identical rims in 2 different sizes for the same car.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have to imagine your 2nd thought is right. Even with subtle differences, it hardly makes sense to make essentially identical rims in 2 different sizes for the same car.


I could be completely tripping balls, but didn't/don't they offer certain wheels for the S & X in different sizes?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

run-the-joules said:


> I could be completely tripping balls, but didn't/don't they offer certain wheels for the S & X in different sizes?


Model S has 3 choices:

19" Slipstream
19" Slipstream (in a different finish)
21" Turbine

Model X essentially does the same with 2 color tones at 20" and then upgrade to 22".

While the smaller and larger wheels are of similar style, they're not the same.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Sep 23, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Model S has 3 choices:
> 
> 19" Slipstream
> 19" Slipstream (in a different finish)
> ...


Ah maybe the diff finishes became different sizes in my pea brain. I'm gonna ping a service center today and see how much replacement aero wheels officially cost to see what a second set will go for if I can't find a set of takeoffs.


----------



## loganthefirst (May 5, 2016)

Has anyone confirmed if the 21 inch Model S wheels for sale in the Shop area of the Tesla website will work on Model 3 with new tires? https://shop.tesla.com/ca/en/produc...-wheel-and-tire-package.html?sku=6667681-00-A


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

loganthefirst said:


> Has anyone confirmed if the 21 inch Model S wheels for sale in the Shop area of the Tesla website will work on Model 3 with new tires? https://shop.tesla.com/ca/en/produc...-wheel-and-tire-package.html?sku=6667681-00-A


I believe the Model S and Model 3 have a different bolt pattern, so this wouldn't work without adapters.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 4, 2017)

Might be something, might be nothing, but the first thing I noticed is the pretty serious chunk of balancing weights on the "main" wheel in the picture. Could be an indicator that these are in fact prototypes or knock-offs. Either way I'd steer clear, that's a pretty big chunk of lead (at least it looks like it!) to be riding on a high end wheel with a Michelin on it.

Still - cool find!


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I believe the Model S and Model 3 have a different bolt pattern, so this wouldn't work without adapters.


Confirmed.
And as the studs are around 40mm long, you'd need adapters at least that thick to cover, causing the wheels to protrude nearly 25mm (1") past the fender edges. Not a look I think any of us are going for. Unless the next planned mod is a lift kit .


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Here's the post. Also, look closely at this. I'm pretty sure those are 20s, especially if you compare side-view pics with 19" Sport wheel cars.


Wheels in your post from August are 100% 20", no question. So either this is the same set that just sold or there are more of them floating around.
As for "Williams Tire", appears to be a private individual who sells take-off wheels/tires from Teslas and other marques on both eBay and forums. Google the phone number and you'll find older listings. Called and got a generic answering machine.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> I'm leaning towards this explanation. As you said, the fact that the manual mentions a 19" staggered option would seem to imply that a 20" wheel won't be offered.
> 
> Thanks for the insight!


No prob, happy to be of service.
I'm still not ruling out these out as being available later on, though. One possibility to explain why there'd be two different staggers is that the 19's may be offered with the regular dual motor cars and the 20's going on the P.
It may be unprecedented for Tesla, but Mercedes and BMW have offered different diameter stagger options on many models over the years, often in similar or identical designs too. So not that wacky a concept.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 5, 2016)

Well, I'm glad I didn't buy the wheels off of that eBay listing (though I did give it serious consideration). Got what is more or less confirmation that they're on the way from no less than Elon himself:










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/940360783954771968


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Well, I'm glad I didn't buy the wheels off of that eBay listing (though I did give it serious consideration). Got what is more or less confirmation that they're on the way from no less than Elon himself:
> View attachment 4358


nice job @Ryan on catching EM! I was just going to come over and post his reply to you!


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Well, I'm glad I didn't buy the wheels off of that eBay listing (though I did give it serious consideration). Got what is more or less confirmation that they're on the way from no less than Elon himself:
> View attachment 4358


Well there we have it!


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

EM deleted the tweet. Hmmm.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Rich M said:


> EM deleted the tweet. Hmmm.


Fire sale on alpha 20s back on


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

LOL, gotta love the unclear Elon response tweets. He could have just been answering your last part that he agreed that the 20's filled out the wheel wells better. :grinning:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

thredge said:


> LOL, gotta love the unclear Elon response tweets. He could have just been answering your last part that he agreed that the 20's filled out the wheel wells better. :grinning:


that's how I took it. not as confirmation they were coming at any point


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

I also read it that Elon agrees that the 20’s fill out the wheel wells better, not that he’s agreeing to make them. However I’d love to be optimistic!

Ski


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

thredge said:


> LOL, gotta love the unclear Elon response tweets. He could have just been answering your last part that he agreed that the 20's filled out the wheel wells better. :grinning:


Also funny that they don't fill the wheel well better as it's the same rolling diameter.

I suppose they give the appearance of filling better due to the result of less black (tire sidewall) to look at.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Also funny that they don't fill the wheel well better as it's the same rolling diameter.


Those 10" wide rears definitely fill the wheel well better horizontally. 

I want to see some 18x10 rims mounted on a Model 3. I think that's my preference, but I need to see it before committing.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

garsh said:


> Those 10" wide rears definitely fill the wheel well better horizontally.
> 
> I want to see some 18x10 rims mounted on a Model 3. I think that's my preference, but I need to see it before committing.


I think 18x9.0 front / 18x10.0 rear might wind up be the real hardcore performance setup, especially for those of us with nasty road conditions.
Lightweight for best acceleration / braking / city range, decent ride (depending in the fine degree on your exact tire choice) and also more manageable transitional behavior when pushing it hard on rough/uneven road surfaces.


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Also funny that they don't fill the wheel well better as it's the same rolling diameter.
> 
> I suppose they give the appearance of filling better due to the result of less black (tire sidewall) to look at.


Your assuming they were plus sized. I'd have to do more looking into it, but there seems to be extra room that could be filled with a larger tire. Also pretty sure the reveal cars had overall larger tires with their 20" rims.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

thredge said:


> Your assuming they were plus sized. I'd have to do more looking into it, but there seems to be extra room that could be filled with a larger tire. Also pretty sure the reveal cars had overall larger tires with their 20" rims.


If the rolling diameter isn't the same the speedometer would need to be recalibrated. Possible from Tesla if they do end up offering them, but not sure aftermarket.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

thredge said:


> Your assuming they were plus sized. I'd have to do more looking into it, but there seems to be extra room that could be filled with a larger tire. Also pretty sure the reveal cars had overall larger tires with their 20" rims.


I would say if anything, the alpha cars had SAS and were set to low - bringing the wheel wells down closer to the tire.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I would say if anything, the alpha cars had SAS and were set to low - bringing the wheel wells down closer to the tire.


And here I'd say .5-1" drop would be perfect!!


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

thredge said:


> Your assuming they were plus sized. I'd have to do more looking into it, but there seems to be extra room that could be filled with a larger tire. Also pretty sure the reveal cars had overall larger tires with their 20" rims.


Nope, can confirm 20" tires on reveal cars are very close (within 0.75%) as O.D. as production sizes:

Reveal
235/35R20 / 275/30R20: 26.5"

Production 19"
235/40R19: 26.4"

Production 18"
235/45R18: 26.3"


----------

